# Ruger MK IV vs Browning Buckmark



## pacecars

OK, I am now trying to decide between the Browning Buckmark and the Ruger MK IV. Both are 4 inch barrels with threaded barrels with comps. The Browning is new for $389 and the Ruger is used for $375 and has a throwaway red dot sight on it. The comp will be replaced with a suppressor and used for squirrel hunting.


----------



## ryanh487

I love my ruger,  and my buckmark. 

+1 to the buckmark is that the barrel is not the serialized part,  it's easy to order online,  and easy to change,  where as the barrel assembly/ upper on the ruger is considered the firearm and must go through an FFL if you order an aftermarket replacement. 

+1 to the ruger is the mkIV is very easy to break down,  and mags are a little cheaper,  available in reliable aftermarket brands,  and much easier to find

Another +1 to ruger is that the slide is only open on one side,  so it is a slightly quieter suppressor host. 

I have a buckmark hunter,  with the 7.25" bull barrel,  vs my ruger 22/45 with 4.5" threaded barrel.  The buckmark wins in accuracy,  but it's not exactly an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## pacecars

I have been reading that the Buckmark are generally more accurate. I have had 3 or 4 Ruger MkIIs and MkIIIs with the pain in the butt takedown and they shot well enough. I haven’t had a Browning yet so that may be enough to tip the scales right there. Plus they do have a $25 rebate which takes it down a little which never hurts


----------



## pacecars

Bought the Buckmark


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Buckmark all the way.


----------



## Big7

Stay with the Ruger. The Browning started out as a more cost effective counter to the Ruger. The Browning has evolved into a better pistol than it was. Either will get the job done.

One alternative is the SR-22. Fine pistol. You can get factory threaded bbl and the protector for only $20.00 more than the basic.

I love mine. It's not as heavy as the others we are discussing. Very well made. Super accurate. Mine was $389.95 + tax. Super demand when I got mine. Prolly could get a little off now with cash.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Bought the Buckmark




I think you'll be pleased.

I've not shot mine in a while, but boy is that trigger sweet.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hard to beat a Buckmark, had one for years, enjoyable gun to shoot and very accurate.


----------



## pacecars

Just realized I put a pic of the wrong model up. This is the version I went with


----------



## greg_n_clayton

ryanh487 said:


> I love my ruger,  and my buckmark.
> 
> +1 to the buckmark is that the barrel is not the serialized part,  it's easy to order online,  and easy to change,  where as the barrel assembly/ upper on the ruger is considered the firearm and must go through an FFL if you order an aftermarket replacement.
> 
> +1 to the ruger is the mkIV is very easy to break down,  and mags are a little cheaper,  available in reliable aftermarket brands,  and much easier to find
> 
> Another +1 to ruger is that the slide is only open on one side,  so it is a slightly quieter suppressor host.
> 
> I have a buckmark hunter,  with the 7.25" bull barrel,  vs my ruger 22/45 with 4.5" threaded barrel.  The buckmark wins in accuracy,  but it's not exactly an apples to apples comparison.


I was wondering the same thing a while back. I think I read somewhere where the new model Ruger was a a pain in the donkey to break down for cleaning ! Is there a newer model than the one he is inquiring about ? It talked about it being alot of trouble compared to the model just before it.


----------



## pacecars

greg_n_clayton said:


> I was wondering the same thing a while back. I think I read somewhere where the new model Ruger was a a pain in the donkey to break down for cleaning ! Is there a newer model than the one he is inquiring about ? It talked about it being alot of trouble compared to the model just before it.




The Mk III and before sucked for putting it back together and you had to tilt the pistol and get the little strut lined up just so. The Mk IV is just a simple push button take down


----------



## greg_n_clayton

pacecars said:


> The Mk III and before sucked for putting it back together and you had to tilt the pistol and get the little struts lunges up just so. The Mk IV is just a simple push button take down


Ok. I knew there was somthing about some of them.


----------



## ryanh487

greg_n_clayton said:


> I was wondering the same thing a while back. I think I read somewhere where the new model Ruger was a a pain in the donkey to break down for cleaning ! Is there a newer model than the one he is inquiring about ? It talked about it being alot of trouble compared to the model just before it.



As stated above the MKIV are VERY easy to take down.  That's the whole buzz about them. 

The old ones are complicated for sure, my local gunsmith has had many dropped off in pieces in a ziploc bag when an ambitious owner attempted a thorough cleaning or parts upgrade, only to give up on re-assembly after hours of frustration and failure.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

ryanh487 said:


> As stated above the MKIV are VERY easy to take down.  That's the whole buzz about them.
> 
> The old ones are complicated for sure, my local gunsmith has had many dropped off in pieces in a ziploc bag when an ambitious owner attempted a thorough cleaning or parts upgrade, only to give up on re-assembly after hours of frustration and failure.


Ok. I knew there was something to do with issues of breaking them down for cleaning. I would like to find one with a long barrel ! I think I got a S&W M&P9 in yonder that I could let help me in my pursuit !


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ok. I knew there was something to do with issues of breaking them down for cleaning. I would like to find one with a long barrel ! I think I got a S&W M&P9 in yonder that I could let help me in my pursuit !


You tube has fixed that.  It's not complicated at all. You just gotta hold your mouth right. A fellow usually doesn't break one down often enough to keep it fresh in your mind. If you how .....it takes about 30 seconds and a paper clip. They are fine pistols, I wouldn't let that stop me from owning one.


----------



## ryanh487

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ok. I knew there was something to do with issues of breaking them down for cleaning. I would like to find one with a long barrel ! I think I got a S&W M&P9 in yonder that I could let help me in my pursuit !



You're looking for the mkIV hunter model then: https://ruger.com/products/markIVHunter/models.html


----------



## GreenPig

Both are great accurate pistols. I chose Ruger simply because the Browning's plastic buffer.


----------



## John Cooper

Glad you made your decision!!!

Either one will be a good pistol.

I wish someone would reintroduce the high standard pistols! To me those were the most accurate affordable .22 there ever was! Mine is a safe Queen and hasn't been shot since new...... I bought it NOS in the 90's.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

I been looking around here and yondrr. It seems when someone gets their hands on a MK IV,they don't go anywhere. Especially the long target/bull barreled ones !


----------



## pacecars

Of course I found a Supermatic Citation right after I got this one and the High Standard is my favorite so I will be getting rid of the Browning before I even fire it. It will not get any use with the HS around


----------



## John Cooper

pacecars said:


> Of course I found a Supermatic Citation right after I got this one and the High Standard is my favorite so I will be getting rid of the Browning before I even fire it. It will not get any use with the HS around


Now that's what I am talking about!!!!!


----------



## Waddams

Not that this input matters for the OP now, but I have Buckmark Camper that is rather accurate. Takedown is a bit onerous, though.  Also, over time, wracking the slide has gotten harder and harder. I've not found anything I could take apart or squirt lubricant into that has helped. Seen others on various forums have had the same problem, with no real solution that I've noticed. I've considered selling it and getting a Ruger instead because of the issue.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

GreenPig said:


> Both are great accurate pistols. I chose Ruger simply because the Browning's plastic buffer.


Why would ya not like plastic or runber ? What is the purpose of a buffer ? My thoughts of them may be off base !


----------



## GreenPig

greg_n_clayton said:


> Why would ya not like plastic or runber ? What is the purpose of a buffer ? My thoughts of them may be off base !


The plastic in time is going to crack/break. I've replaced two recoil buffers on Buckmarks for friends and it's simple to change if you have one in your pocket at that moment. The recoil buffer aids in preventing the metal from battering each other and absorbs shock and vibration. It's just an unnecessary wink link in my view on a 22lr. My Ruger has somewhere between 25 and 40 bricks through it and the slide shows no damage. Buffers make perfect sense on a centerfire pistol shooting hot handloads if you're not willing to take the time to spring it correctly.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

GreenPig said:


> The plastic in time is going to crack/break. I've replaced two recoil buffers on Buckmarks for friends and it's simple to change if you have one in your pocket at that moment. The recoil buffer aids in preventing the metal from battering each other and absorbs shock and vibration. It's just an unnecessary wink link in my view on a 22lr. My Ruger has somewhere between 25 and 40 bricks through it and the slide shows no damage. Buffers make perfect sense on a centerfire pistol shooting hot handloads if you're not willing to take the time to spring it correctly.


Ok. What I thought. I got a Marlin model 7000 with low round count that I believe the buffer is bad in. I am seeing marking where the chargeing handle/bolt are traveling too far back. I got 2, 1 for a spare, ordered. Getting into where it is will be uncharted ground for this particular rifle. I order a $1.50 schematic with em. Don't know what help it will be, other than what parts are what ! I may look around on you tube while I wait on delivery.


----------



## GreenPig

There's a Part 1 & 2 buffer change videos out there if you search " Marlin 7000 Disassembly".


----------

